# olod stem wanted



## hubgearfreak (13 Jul 2010)

regarding my latest build - as is, the handlebars are too far forwards and too low. so does anyone have a fairly tall and fairly short reach stem they would be able to sell me?
22.2mm x 25.4mm

please check your sheds - i suspect that one of you must have something old & cheap laying around


----------

